
Why did Dropbox succeed over Syncplicity? - jamesjyu
http://www.quora.com/Dropbox/Why-is-Dropbox-more-popular-than-other-tools-with-similar-functionality/answer/Isaac-Hall?srid=hvc
======
rst
Their answer: Dropbox did less --- and it was easier for users to get started
because there was less to figure out. (Also: dropbox had a Mac client; it
turns out that this is critical for getting press these days, since the
reporters all have Macs.)

It seems "don't make me think" also applies off the web...

------
jpaves
Dropbox is a better name.

------
robwgibbons
Better name?

